# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Amerika-Atlanta-platnene pelene

## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

drage moje imali koja od vas neku stranu www.adresu na kojoj se mogu pogledati platnene pelene all in one size...hvala

----------


## cekana

Tražiš li all in one pelenu ili one size pelenu? Ova prva je sa zaštitnim slojem, a druga je fitted pelena na koju idu zašt gaćice

----------


## cekana

Pogledaj si malo ovdje http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...hlight=linkovi

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

> Tražiš li all in one pelenu ili one size pelenu? Ova prva je sa zaštitnim slojem, a druga je fitted pelena na koju idu zašt gaćice


all in one univerzaalne veličine

----------


## enela

Odvoji malo više vremena i iščitaj par topica, sve ćeš pronaći i biti će ti puuuno jasnije. Svi smo više-manje tak otkrivali svijet platnenih   :Smile:

----------


## Olivija

Skini vodič iz mog potpisa  8) 

Jedine AIO one size su mommy's touch, no mislim da ih nitko u hr nije naručivao... Ima dosta pocketica koje su one size...

----------


## snoopygirl

:Smile:   odmah si nas napala...
samo polako, kreni s Olivijinim vodičem, pa onda polako po svim topicima. Koliko god se AIo one size činile praktičnima, još je tu sto caka   :Wink:  . Noć, dan, jaslice, izlasci, fitted, pocket, aio, coveri, nizdrže sve kombinacije svakog popišanca   :Wink:  , nisu sve jednake kod održavanja, materijali su različiti......iako se fitted - skroz pamučna pelena u kombinaciji s zaštitnim gaćicama čini kao najkompliciranije, na kraju ispadne kao najsigurnije i najjeftinije rješenje   :Smile:

----------


## snoopygirl

i najzdravije  :D

----------

